# Western Flyer Tandem Cruiser



## zubizareta (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this bike?  I just picked it up and am looking for anything I can find.  It has a rear hub with Hiawatha, Austria stamped on it.  On the front crank the numbers are M0256.  It has 205350 stamped on the bottom crank in the same area.  I think the original paint color was candy apple red.  I'd like to know anything I can about it and am looking for parts if anyone has any for sale/trade.  Pictures are attached.  Thanks.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 30, 2010)

kinda looks like it was made from two different bikes


----------



## chris crew (Aug 31, 2010)

my first impression is that you have purchased a frankenstein


----------



## zubizareta (Aug 31, 2010)

If it is 2 different bikes bikes they used lead to finish the seams at the connecting points. It also has skip tooth sprockets on cranks and new style sprockets on rear wheel and drive sprocket.


----------



## zubizareta (Sep 1, 2010)

You guys were right after looking closer I can tell it was welded together. I would still like to put it back together what do you think? If I do I will redo the angle on the rear bars going to the front seat post. Do you think the sprocket size will work? Also does it need a tension sprocket between the drive sprockets to keep the chain tight.


----------

